# Could use some help with appropriate name for one stick and wood of another.



## drkat1 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have three or four walking sticks that I just got. I have tried to research two of them. I understand the concept and history of the caged ball and how they have been whittled for ages. However, when one tried to research a walking stick that instead of the caged ball...you have a caged man...I came up with only one reference. I can't find it now. But, does a stick like this have a "proper name" besides caged ball man which yields nothing.





My second question is about the type of wood that comprised my second cane. Is this cane carved this way or is it the wood that gives it the pattern. This cane has a crudely written name, city, state and date on it.



















Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are two nice sticks, great find. While I have seen a few other sticks with subjects other that balls carved in them, I have a friend that did a bear he calls a bear in a tree.I am not familiar with a specific name for that type of carving. Your second stick May be diamond willow. While it has darkened over the years two basic colors are right and I do not know of any other sticks with those colors and those natural shapes.The wood is deformed into diamond-shaped segments.This is thought to be the result of a fungus which causes cankers to form in the wood in response to the infection.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Both are great sticks. The second looks like diamond willow that was carved to refine the shapes of the diamonds.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree on both being great pieces and unfortunately I can't shed any light on either. But it does bring to mind something that I have been doing with all my pieces the last couple years. I try to include some information with the piece. An example wood be a business card attached to the stick that would say aspen wood spirit or maple staff/ basswood bear topper. I then burn my initials and the date somewhere on the lower section of the stick. Maybe someday when I've long become dust someone will have the type of information you are seeking.


----------



## drkat1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you for your help I really appreciate it.


----------

